# Fractional weights plates



## Chimp (Dec 3, 2015)

Looking to find fractional weights plates for a 1" bar rather than an Olympic bar. But can't find any to buy online. Looking for very small weights down to 0.125kg and up.

any suggestions where I can buy them in the uk?

thx


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

You're looking for 0.27lb weight plates? Do they even exist?? The spin lock collar on 1" bars weighs around that, just put another pair on.

Crazy!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Chimp said:


> Looking to find fractional weights plates for a 1" bar rather than an Olympic bar. But can't find any to buy online. Looking for very small weights down to 0.125kg and up.
> 
> any suggestions where I can buy them in the uk?
> 
> thx


Got mine from strengthshop but .25 is likely the smallest you will find


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strengthshop is about best , i think savage strength do them too , if you need less then buy magnets .

wrist weights work aswell and are cheaper


----------



## Chimp (Dec 3, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> strengthshop is about best , i think savage strength do them too , if you need less then buy magnets .
> 
> wrist weights work aswell and are cheaper


 Unfortunately they only offer fractional plates for Olympic bars.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Chimp said:


> Unfortunately they only offer fractional plates for Olympic bars.


 So, what's the problem? It will still go on the bar.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Chimp said:


> MRSTRONG said:
> 
> 
> > On 03/12/2015, 06:01:28, MRSTRONG said: strengthshop is about best , i think savage strength do them too , if you need less then buy magnets .
> ...


I missed the bit about the smaller bar. But as above, they will still go on and clips would keep them in place.


----------

